# La racine d'une clé USB



## Hayam Saury (12 Février 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Voilà un problème bien particulier.

je possède un lecteur de DVD blu ray dont le firmware doit être mis à jour (sinon impossible de lire l'age de Glace 3, ma petite fille pas contente).

J'ai téléchargé le fichier (Sharp) qui va bien, je l'ai copié sur un clé USB préalablement éffacé avec l'utilitaire de disque mais le lecteur blu-ray me répond qu'il faut pas d'autres fichier sur la clé....ou alors il me dit (gentiment) qu'il n'y rien sur la clé.

Il faut dire qu'à chaque copie, monsieur Finder crée un dossier bureau que je poubellise illico

Toutes les solutions proposées sur la toile le sont via Windows.

Comment copier ce fichier à la racine?

Si quelqu'un a la solution, ma petite fille et moi le (ou la) remercions vivement.

Gil


----------



## antro (12 Février 2010)

Essaie ça, ça devrait effacer sur ta clé les fichiers cachés.


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (12 Février 2010)

Peut-être le format de la clé qui n'est pas reconnu par le lecteur


----------



## Hayam Saury (12 Février 2010)

merci pour la réponse, j'ai téléchargé  et installé (plusieurs fois) Hiddencleaner mais il ne se lance pas.
Pour répondre à Seb_Bassiste le lecteur reconnait toutes les clés utilisées

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h23 ----------

Finalement j'ai trouvé ça : http://www.realworks.fr/realdiskbrowser.html sur le web
c'est un gestionnaire de fichiers moins beau que le finder, mais très efficace puisque j'ai pu supprimer les répertoires cachés sur la clé USB.

et ça fonctionne

Amicale salutation


----------



## antro (12 Février 2010)

Hayam Saury a dit:


> merci pour la réponse, j'ai téléchargé  et installé (plusieurs fois) Hiddencleaner mais il ne se lance pas.




 Ce n'est pas une application qui se lance, mais sur laquelle on fait  glisser l'icone de la clé USB à éjecter afin de supprimer les fichiers  cachés.


----------

